# Tilt-out door hardware?



## riccardo (Sep 8, 2009)

Does anyone know where I could get hardware for a cabinet front I want to use for a tilt-out door that will hold a bin of dog food? Thanks!

Rick


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Try this site:

http://www.cshardware.com/


----------



## EastofTO (Nov 3, 2009)

Try 
http://www.leevalley.com


----------



## Thuan (Dec 12, 2007)

Any self closing hinge will work at that angle, but if you want to go with something specifically designed to hold the door in 90 degree position, then try this one. http://www.cabinetparts.com/c/hinges-special-application/drop-lid-hinges/#drop-lid-hinge-sdh001

Mouse over the item# to get the technical information on it.


----------

